# Competition Time - Guess what we detailed and win £50 to spend with a DW Trader...



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

COMP NOW CLOSED - WE HAVE A WINNER
Today saw us with an opportunity to get our hands on what we think is a DW first and in honour of it we thought we would run a little competition.

The first person to correctly guess what we are working on will win £50 to spend with a DW trader of choice. It really is that simple.

If nobody gets it right by say this time tomorrow then the closest guess wins.

So, what have we been working on?...

If people stuggle then we might give out some clues.



















"Fire away..."

new hints....


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

A little sail boat.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

purely from the angle of the panel in first image my guess would be a lambo countach.

is it a car or another type of vehicle?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

one of them little submarines


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Sidecar?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

karl_liverpool said:


> is it a car or another type of vehicle?


You are going to have to make the questioning a bit more subtle than that!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Speedboat or Surfboard.


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Glider


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Veracocha said:


> Glider


I was wondering that, I reckon you're right judging by canopy & colour 

S


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

looks like a rally car


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

a jet of some sort, looks like a canopy release lever to me?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

A plane of some sort ?? So a wing and the canopy


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

could it be an aga/rayburn cooker thingy


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

A helicopter


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Army/RAF aircraft?


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

A land speed record car!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

harrier jump jet


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

^^^ :lol:

like the surfboard idea

i'll go for snowboard 

is the clue in "fire away"?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

A Jaguar Jet..


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> a jet of some sort, looks like a canopy release lever to me?


Maybe you have an unfair advantage Dawn as you work in the plane industry :lol:

And our choices appeared at the same time....

Best of luck anyway :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Ufo


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Le Mans race car.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Glider


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Its not a caravan is it?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Some interesting and wild guesses. Il give it 24 hours and check back this time tomorrow


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Some kind of old-style war plane?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

sinclair c3?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hover craft ?
or Fireball XL5!!!!


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

a radical race car


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

a jet ski.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

a tent


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

fighter plane?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> harrier jump jet


My thoughts exactly 

I'll go for Eurofighter (Typhoon)


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> a jet of some sort, looks like a canopy release lever to me?


I thought that but then they are supposed to be matt black with yellow diagonal stripes aren't they? 
That picture looks like something yellow with thin black stripes.

Maybe it is a glider as has already been said and the knob is a cable release.

Steve O.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

A Vindicator


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

light aircraft along the lines of a Cessna?


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

jet ski..


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

its got to me a miltary vechicle of some kind, due to the "fire away.." comment, maybe a tank or aeroplane.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Im guessing one of the cold war exhibits up at Brunters......


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

My initial thoughts are that the person who said glider is probably right, but I'm going to say canoe or kayak, since I got one yesterday


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

fire engine


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

is it a English Electric Canberra WT333 or a Jet Provost T.3A


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

f-16 falcon or f14D tomcat


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

small helicopter


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Well done to the people that spotted that it was a plane, some very close answers! Il put one more pic up later and see if you can correctly name it!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

saab-39 gripen or f-22 raptor


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Mustang P-51


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

fire engine truck part


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Veracocha said:


> Mustang P-51





steve from wath said:


> fire engine truck part


He's already said it's a plane.

wakey wakey :lol:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> He's already said it's a plane.
> 
> wakey wakey


:lol:


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

either a cessna 206 or a hawker 400xp


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

In defence of Veracocha a Mustang p-51 is a fighter prop jet


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Well done to the people that spotted that it was a plane, some very close answers! Il put one more pic up later and see if you can correctly name it!





EastUpperGooner said:


> He's already said it's a plane.
> 
> wakey wakey :lol:


And what exactly is a Mustang P-51


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Spitfire


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Mustang and Saab mean completley different things to me.

Take no notice. lol


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL to the eurofighter and harrier theyr grey


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Piper PA-28 Cherokee or Piper Warrior?


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

tiger moth?

Redbull air racing extra? or one of the red bull planes




an airbus...:tumbleweed:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

rossco_pico said:


> In defence of Veracocha a Mustang p-51 is a fighter prop jet


This is a p-51 Mustang (and it aint no jet):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-51_Mustang


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Micro light?


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

glider


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

adam87 said:


> tiger moth?
> 
> Redbull air racing extra? or one of the red bull planes
> 
> *an airbus...:*tumbleweed:


SCREW detailing an airbus for a carry on!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Spoony said:


> SCREW detailing an airbus for a carry on!


Full machine correction and interior detail please :lol:

Might need a few cases of Autosol for the exhausts to...


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

some more clues, both shapes seem to be pretty unique.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

B52 bomber? lol ok maybe not

I've seen that nose somewhere!


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hawker Siddeley Buccaneer


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

challanger 2?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

de Havilland (later Hawker Siddeley) Sea Vixen


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Dassault rafale c


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

LN-3 Seagull


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sadler SV-1


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

Jet provost XP568


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

ajc347 said:


> This is a p-51 Mustang (and it aint no jet):
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-51_Mustang


its a turbo prop and was the jet of that era it was built in  worked in the aerospace industry


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

I give up. Old Military Aeroplane. Done.


----------



## Mike_Rose (Jul 21, 2008)

Tornado jet fighter?!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

pzl ts-11


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mig 29?

F4U corsair?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Apis / bee?
Hawker Hunter ?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

fitz said:


> A land speed record car!


Funny you should say that....


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

rossco_pico said:


> its a turbo prop and was the jet of that era it was built in  worked in the aerospace industry


I never knew that.

Which vesrion was the turbo-prop version?

I'm aware that the P-51H was the last version built and that contained a supercharged variant of the Merlin piston engine.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

ajc347 said:


> Hawker Siddeley Buccaneer


some similarities....


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

grayfox said:


> Some kind of old-style war plane?


hmmm not to sure now , I was going to say with my original post a P-51 but I reckon its either an F-14 or 15


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

Harrier


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like something aeronautical. 

Cessner?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thrust SSC


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

F15 Eagle ?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

it was rolls Royce powered... 

that's the last clue for today!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Merlin

edit. lol merlin is a engine name


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Funny you should say that....


ISnt the bluebird is it? or the Westland Lynx or Cessna Citation X


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

Gloster Meteor


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thrust SSC


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Eurofighter Typhoon

or 

f35


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

F-35B Lightning


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

gloster meteor, typhoon, or a turbine lancair iv-p


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hawker Hunter


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Blackburn Buccaneer?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Couple of people are close!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Avro Lancaster :lol:


Hawker Hurricane


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

McDonnell Douglas f-4 phantom?


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

harrier jump jet


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Avro lancastrian?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hawker Sea Hawk


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

T-45, Hawk T1


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

FA-18C Hornet


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

f-18 harv


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

F-4 Phantom II,


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

McDonnell Douglas Phantom


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Shenyang J-8


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Spoony said:


> McDonnell Douglas f-4 phantom?


BINGO!

It is a third of a 1969 Phantom FG.1.

Congratulations. How did you work it out or were you shouting out answers?

Put yourself an order together and drop me a PM and il get it ordered for you.

Write up coming soon.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

nice one spoony i think i have read up more on aircraft tonight then my whole life


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Well done spoony


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL. Spoony beat me by seconds ... we both posted at 12.02am.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Electric Canberra


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

Well done Spoony


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done spoony :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Midlands Detailing said:


> BINGO!
> 
> It is a third of a 1969 Phantom FG.1.
> 
> ...


My mate loves his planes he helped a bit so he's getting most the prize, he told me all sorts about it. Had him perplexed though. He deduced it from the fact that its def a fast jet with a resessed canopy apparently we did use them alongside the buccaneer and ours were powered by RR speys and the mirrow and nose seem to match

Ok boss will put an order together and pm you 

Thanks!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

ajc347 said:


> LOL. Spoony beat me by seconds ... we both posted at 12.02am.


Drop me a PM with your address on and il see what I have in my kit bag to send you as a runner up prize 

Paul


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Wish I hadnt just spend about 35quid sitting here tonight lol now what do I need!


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Cheers Paul.

Much appreciated mate. 

Well done Spoony btw. :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

DOHH!!!!!!


Well done spoony


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thanks it was absolute fun, I was heading to bed an hour ago!

Tempted to add a wax on but I fear I already have too many!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

you can never have too many wax's


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lol I have a good few I'd say. Think I'll go with 2 QDs and a drying towel, I've actually just bought CG pro detailer and swapped for Z2 and ZFX tonight lol

Shall try Z8 I think and get a new Vics QD for me mate


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Try Z6, brilliant stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Try Z6, brilliant stuff. :thumb:


was looking at z-6 but may as well get z8


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

ajc347 said:


> LOL. Spoony beat me by seconds ... we both posted at 12.02am.


I posted it at 11.54 too lol  post 99.

Can't believe I won though never win anything - good start to the week


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Googles not my freind. Well done Spoony:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Googles not my freind. Well done Spoony:thumb:


Thanks 

I was googling for hours straight lol! Til lmy mate came online and helped


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

Midlands Detailing said:


> BINGO!
> 
> It is a third of a 1969 Phantom FG.1.


when you've finished with that one there are a few more waiting to be done here...


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

:lol:lolz


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

Meshsersmit bubble car


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

euro fighter?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Celticking said:


> Meshsersmit bubble car





magpieV6 said:


> euro fighter?


The comps been won already  lol


----------

